# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  Matthew McConaughey Hair Transplant

## Jkel

Can somebody PLEASE explain this to me?
The Mug shot of Matthew McConaughey was taken in 1998.It is very apparent that he is balding quite a bit in these pictures. I would say that he was rapidly on his way to a full horseshoe effect.

Now ten years later he has a full lush head of hair. For Pete's sake can somebody find out who did his hair transplant? Is it a hair transplant? What is it? Whatever it is I want it!

What do you guys think?

----------


## PayDay

> Can somebody PLEASE explain this to me?
> The Mug shot of Matthew McConaughey was taken in 1998.It is very apparent that he is balding quite a bit in these pictures. I would say that he was rapidly on his way to a full horseshoe effect.
> 
> Now ten years later he has a full lush head of hair. For Pete's sake can somebody find out who did his hair transplant? Is it a hair transplant? What is it? Whatever it is I want it!
> 
> What do you guys think?


 It's like a miracle! He does look good, but I heard it was a hairpiece so I guess it's not a real miracle. But if it is a rug it looks fantastic!

----------


## SpencerKobren

> Can somebody PLEASE explain this to me?
> The Mug shot of Matthew McConaughey was taken in 1998.It is very apparent that he is balding quite a bit in these pictures. I would say that he was rapidly on his way to a full horseshoe effect.
> 
> Now ten years later he has a full lush head of hair. For Pete's sake can somebody find out who did his hair transplant? Is it a hair transplant? What is it? Whatever it is I want it!
> 
> What do you guys think?


 I just can't explain it. All I can say is that Matthew McCanaughey's hair must be the 8th wonder of the world. You've got your Pyramids, your Great Wall of China, your Channel Tunnel etc., and now Matthew McCanaughey's hair.

It looks real, but like no hair transplant that I have ever seen. It flows like a great wig, but without the tell tale signs...I'm stumped! :Smile: 

Here's a good comparison shot.

----------


## Buckerine11

> I just can't explain it. All I can say is that Matthew McCanaughey's hair must be the 8th wonder of the world. You've got your Pyramids, your Great Wall of China, your Channel Tunnel etc., and now Matthew McCanaughey's hair.
> 
> It looks real, but like no hair transplant that I have ever seen. It flows like a great wig, but without the tell tale signs...I'm stumped!
> 
> Here's a good comparison shot. 
> Attachment 262


 Hey Spencer, 
Why isn't it like any hair transplant that you've seen? Are there tell-tale signs of a HT?

----------


## SpencerKobren

> Hey Spencer, 
> Why isn't it like any hair transplant that you've seen? Are there tell-tale signs of a HT?


 Hey Buckerine,

A great hair transplant can be completely undetectable to the untrained eye, and in many cases even to the most discriminating eye. With that said, there are certain natural hair characteristics that  are difficult to mimic with surgical intervention. Some people have extremely fine hairs in the hairline that in most cases can not be duplicated by hair transplantation.  In my opinion Matthew McCanaughey has not had a hair transplant. I could be wrong, and if he has I would love to know who who surgeon is :Smile: 
Again, if you choose the right hair transplant surgeon hair transplantation can be completely undetectable.

----------


## Scientist

Hello Spencer and everyone else here,

It is easy to explain his success. You see, Matthew went to a clinic in Los Angeles known as Regenix. He even admitted it on a talk show once. So, Regenix was the secret of his success. All they use is natural ingredients in topical form. They encourage you to buy vitamin B from them as well as their own unique saw palmetto supplements. Isn't this a nice clinic to sell all this stuff in a one stop shop?

I just want to throw up now...

----------


## Jkel

> Hello Spencer and everyone else here,
> 
> It is easy to explain his success. You see, Matthew went to a clinic in Los Angeles known as Regenix. He even admitted it on a talk show once. So, Regenix was the secret of his success. All they use is natural ingredients in topical form. They encourage you to buy vitamin B from them as well as their own unique saw palmetto supplements. Isn't this a nice clinic to sell all this stuff in a one stop shop?
> 
> I just want to throw up now...


 
Good one. I saw him make that claim on TV a few years back. What a crock!
It's either a incredible hair transplant or a wig. End of story.

----------


## TeeJay73

It really bums me out that McConaughey sold out like this.  The vulnerable hair loss sufferer is ALREADY prone to easily falling to the snake oils and scams that saturate the market.  We don't need a celebrity to lure us in deeper.  In my opinion, what a DICK!

----------


## the B spot

That's a hair transplant, imho. 

He has excellent characteristics---look at how thick and wavy his hair is. 

Another point to consider is how active he is---- there are innumerous pics of him working out, running around, always on camera---- there would be no real way to hide a piece. Travolta is more private, not as active in public and we still got pics of him. 

He also had a minimal amount of loss, and his overall donor looks to be amazing--- he could likely afford to pack in the grafts and worry about the rest later. 

Just my opinion of course  :Big Grin:

----------


## caresabouthairs

I think it's a transplant.  I feel that he has the money to afford a good procedure.  I wish these celebrites would just admit what they did and where they went to.  To help the rest of us out.  

Just think what we could do with unlimited funds.  You could have any kind of transplant you want.  Fue, fut, body hair etc.  Maybe he was just one to do his research, like us.

Now Nick cage on the other hand...I don't know why that guy doesn't do a body hair transplant, he's a hairy animal.

It Matts hair is a wig...it's a dang good one.

----------


## SpencerKobren

> I think it's a transplant.  I feel that he has the money to afford a good procedure.  I wish these celebrites would just admit what they did and where they went to.  To help the rest of us out.  
> 
> Just think what we could do with unlimited funds.  You could have any kind of transplant you want.  Fue, fut, body hair etc.  Maybe he was just one to do his research, like us.
> 
> Now Nick cage on the other hand...I don't know why that guy doesn't do a body hair transplant, he's a hairy animal.
> 
> It Matts hair is a wig...it's a dang good one.


 You guys might be right. His hairline seems to be consistent in several of his “after” shots taken throughout the years, which would be very difficult to duplicate with a prosthetic. John Travolta’s hair pieces are another story that we can get into on a different thread. :Smile:

----------


## caresabouthairs

I just looked through the march 9th issue of us weekly and spoted a side shot of Matt.  You can see in the picture the slightly thin spots in his temple area.

I am almost positive he's had a hair transplant, and with his curly locks, I think he was a great candidate for one.  This just shows what can be done in this modern day and age (with the right amount of money of coarse)

----------


## Jkel

I agree, it has to be a transplant. But why not admit it?

----------


## gillenator

The density is more parallel to a hair system but you never know.  We would need to see him at bird's eye view and also evaluate his hair characteristics.

----------


## Skeptic1st

Since we,re analyzing them actors.. heres something on Travolta and Hanks

http://www.makemeheal.com/news/did-j...-the-oscars/84

http://www.makemeheal.com/news/tom-h...t-travolta/328

----------


## Speegs

I think McCoughnahey probably went to Arvi Alamani, a Beverly Hills based surgeon that has been known to be quite liberal with his grafting and for a premium if not overpriced rate, many people consider him somewhat unethical for packing density into young men's front and depleting their donor areas for the future should their hair loss progress.

In other words he might get you through your youth looking good but it will cost you top dollar and leave you looking ridiculous if your hair loss progresses beyond the frontal scalp.

----------


## JimmyG

Speegs, when you say top dollar, how much do you think McConaughey's procedure may have cost, having seen the before and after pictures?

For the docs here, if he was your patient, how many units would you normally transplant in a patient with his amount of hairloss (looks like somewhere around Norwood 3 in the before pic?), and how do you think your recommendation would compare with the actual procedure he got, in terms of units transplanted (assuming Speegs' theory is correct)? 

I'm so happy I've found this forum and can even ask such questions!

Cheers,

Jim

----------


## Speegs

> Speegs, when you say top dollar, how much do you think McConaughey's procedure may have cost, having seen the before and after pictures?
> 
> For the docs here, if he was your patient, how many units would you normally transplant in a patient with his amount of hairloss (looks like somewhere around Norwood 3 in the before pic?), and how do you think your recommendation would compare with the actual procedure he got, in terms of units transplanted (assuming Speegs' theory is correct)? 
> 
> I'm so happy I've found this forum and can even ask such questions!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jim


  The doctor i brought up is well known for charging about two times what a skilled surgeon of equal talent should and sacrificing short term goals for instant gratification.

You have approximately 5000 to 7,000 donor grafts in most men realistically and the surgeon I mentioned is willing to put them all in a Norwood 3 with no consideration for future needs the client may have.

That is an unethical practice in the eyes of many.

You may achieve a good look short term but you had better hope your hair loss does not progress further otherwise you'll look plum goofy with a teenager's hairline and a bald head behind it.

Starting prices for the before mentioned are also preposterously high in that you'll spend 20,000 for the same amount of grafts a skilled surgeon on this forum would likely do for half that amount if not less and on top if it you'll have this before mentioned physician lobbying you to over do it, selling you on the idea of a youthful hairline at the expense of future coverage considerations.

He also only offers FUE and not FUT and has been known to exaggerate the survival success of FUE extraction, claiming that 95 percent of the donor hair comes to fruition, an assertion which doctors here will undoubtedly challenge.

I recommend you investigate and then stay clear from the likes of Alvi Armani for this very reason.

Here are his rates based on his website, a very slick sales pitch catered to young men that are suffering from hair loss with the promise they'll look young again... but at what price both financially and long term aesthetically is the question.

Alvi Armani Doctors

1-DAY PROCEDURE

2500 grafts at $8 / graft = $20,000
3000 grafts at $7.50 / graft = $22,500
3500 grafts at $7 / graft = $24,500
* The maximum number of grafts for a 1-day procedure is 3500 based on individual assessment

2-DAY PROCEDURE

4000 grafts at $9 / graft = $36,000
4500 grafts at $9 / graft = $40,500
5000 grafts at $9 / graft = $45,000
* The maximum number of grafts for a 2-day procedure is 5000 based on individual assessment.



VIP

VIP rate is $20 / graft
Only 1 case per day
1 year medical/cosmetic supplies
VIP Services

----------


## TeeJay73

Interesting ... I was very curious what happened to Alvi Armani, and always slightly suspicious of his website and marketing schemes.  This is NOT to say that he isn't an excellent surgeon with awesome results and happy patients.  This is only to say that this thread confirms my intuition that he's probably not the doctor for me (if I had to do it all over again).

----------


## JimmyG

Thanks for the info. Certainly is expensive, the VIP rate is rediculous!

I see what you mean about the slick website. Great before and after shots, and the calculator was kinda neat.  :Smile:

----------


## Jotronic

I'm telling you guys, I still think it's a piece. It's not that difficult to keep the same look with a quality piece. Besides, I saw a pic of him very recently, with a much shorter cut, and his temples were recessed again. I'll try to find it.

----------


## Spex

> Good one. I saw him make that claim on TV a few years back. What a crock!
> It's either a incredible hair transplant or a wig. End of story.


 Have to agree!

I think i can help..

Check out MathewM's aftershave advert billboard for DG.(Face shot) :Wink: 

Saw one walking through an airport recently - Its a given in my book!

----------


## JimmyG

> I'm telling you guys, I still think it's a piece. It's not that difficult to keep the same look with a quality piece. Besides, I saw a pic of him very recently, with a much shorter cut, and his temples were recessed again. I'll try to find it.


 Why use a piece when you can have such fantastic permanent results with a pretty simple surgery? I'm sure cost wouldn't be a factor in the decision for him, either.

----------


## lios28

Did you ever get a response?

----------


## Lefty76

Why do we put so much importance on celebrity when at the core of everything they are just like you and I? 

Yes, they have a voice and influence people but isn't that our own fault for allowing that to happen?

I am going to guess that at the very minimum 75% of hair transplant patients don't discuss their surgery publicly and we shouldn't expect it from a person whose profession includes appearing "attractive" to the public eye.

Just thought I'd share my thoughts.

----------


## juiceman

For anyone still interested in this, I was checking out some of Matthew McConaughey's old pics:
http://www.gettyimages.com/Search/Se...tType=image#69

On this page you'll notice that in the photos dated December/January he has his head completely shaved. Then there are no photos between January and April, when he appears again with a much fuller head of hear than he had previous to shaving it. 

Seems possible that he shaved his head to accommodate a transplant around this time, and then gave it three months to heal. Although I really don't care enough to look elsewhere for pictures of him between Jan 2001 and April 2001, so I could be wrong!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mlao

So Big deal he got a hair transplant and a great one at that. More power to him.
I don't care if he got one and dwelling on it makes us sound like gossip girls.
All the actors who deal with hair loss have to because it's part of their job to look perfect. 


I remember when actors where commended when they refused to where a hair piece.
A lot of people on this forum are probably too young to remember the film Chinatown
but Jack Nicholson was 36 when he made that film and he was a NW3 and a little overweight but it still stands as one of the best performances of all time and a lot of young women thought he was dead sexy in that movie.

Don't get me wrong I will do all that I can to keep my hair and keep abreast of new therapies that work. Lets face it even if you are a film star with hair loss you've obviously got other things going for you that the regular guy can't touch. So I'll take all the help I can get.

That said the media has made it a sin to age and in doing so has surely killed the careers of some great actors. So lets allow actors who have hair loss to deal with it in private or if they choose not at all.

----------


## juiceman

Yeah fair enough, he's perfectly entitled to deal with it in private and no-ones critiscising him for having a hair transplant. I guess it would just be nice to know the details of it as it looks great, but he's certainly under no obligation to reveal anything.

----------


## mlao

> Yeah fair enough, he's perfectly entitled to deal with it in private and no-ones critiscising him for having a hair transplant. I guess it would just be nice to know the details of it as it looks great, but he's certainly under no obligation to reveal anything.


 I think if you are an actor you have to keep it private. No celebrity wants to tell an interviewer that they had any cosmetic surgery done and no doctor is going to reveal his list of famous clients. I think it's just like any regular person who has a transplant they don't want anyone to know what they had done they just want to feel better about themselves. 

If TMZ is following them around all the time trying to out their cosmetic surgery that's just plain lame. The public is not entitled to know things about a celebrity's private medical procedures and if you do any research about hair restoration surgeons you know it can only be one of a select few doctors.

But quite honestly I thought his hair looked alright before he had it done. It gave him a lot of character.

----------


## CIT_Girl

> I am going to guess that at the very minimum 75% of hair transplant patients don't discuss their surgery publicly and we shouldn't expect it from a person whose profession includes appearing "attractive" to the public eye.
> 
> Just thought I'd share my thoughts.


 We actually have a lot of patients (those who opt for non-shaven CIT) who don't even tell their wives or live-in girlfriends that they have had a procedure done.  This baffles me but Dr. Cole is extremely supportive  and understanding of these men and of the philosophy that, once you've had this sort of work done, you should be able to just forget it and get on with your life without having to talk, or even think much, about it.   

On the other hand, I think it's wonderful when men are willing to discuss a HT procedure openly (even if somewhat anonymously, such as on this site).  It's amazing how little the general public knows about advancements in hair restoration surgery and how natural modern-day results can be.  Often, when I tell people what industry I work in, they say "hair transplants, does that really work?" or "oh those look awful, the hair looks like a toothbrush bristles".  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gillenator

I still wonder why the more successful actors and entertainers do not invest more wisely into the arena of cosmetic surgery and/or hair systems.  I think part of the dilemma is that they do not have the time to spend hours in researching surgical hair restoration and they often have personal assistants and managers do that for them.

I remember getting a call some years ago from an agent of a celebrity and the agent said he was just gathering as much information as possible.  He was far more concerned about the cost verses knowing the pro's and risks of the procedure for his client.  I explained to the agent that the individual would still need to be examined in person by the doctor, not knowing a thing about the extent of his hairloss, his donor characteristics, etc.  The agent went on to say that this celebrity simply did not have the time and was not very patient.  I explained to the agent that his client owed it to himself to know upfront if he was even a candidate for the procedure.  Not everyone is.  The phone got somewhat quiet at that point.  You would think people of his profile would have the sense to know that cosmetic surgery is not something to rush into.  If your client does not have the time to research, then you do it for him or find someone who can.

Then, I see very successful celebrities/actors who have the money to invest but purchase cheap hair systems that you and I would die before ever being caught wearing them.  John Travolta is a typical example of this.  I have seen some close-ups of his hairline when wearing systems and you could clearly see the mesh and where areas of it was thinning and very obvious.  He can afford top end systems if he prefers not to have surgery, even the kind that you wear for a week and pitch them.  He also needs some advice and coaching on how to apply the systems to his scalp so they are adhered in a way that looks more natural.  I am not trying to pick on him but again here is someone who can well afford the cost and one would think he would have more concern about his appearance.

----------


## Spex

My wife made me watch "the wedding Planner " last night.(shit film) He is in it. Its approx 10 years old. 

His hair through out the movie is ABSOLUTELY nothing like it is now. Its flat and clearly caked in concealer as matted and doesn't match his donor region. Obviously very thin during this period.

He has clearly had a HT now IMHO and all power to him. He is a great looking guy and its clear his image is very important to him. He is forever super fit and trains hard to keep in that shape. 

Its a real shame he never came out about it IMHO. But never the less a great HT  :Cool:

----------


## Jkel

Now you see it, now you don't. What do you make of the this picture taken this year?

----------


## sms8668

Hey guys, M. McConaughy has definately had atleast 2 hair transplants. I have had 3 since the age of 28 and I am now 42 and have the same kind of wavy hair as MM. THAT IS NOT A HIR PIECE and it will grow forever. If you have the money and no fear, go for it. The procedure is painless. You will sleep through it. Best Wishes !

----------


## mothernature

its allright for you rich ppl...

----------


## sms8668

Hey Mother Nature. I am far from rich. Did not have a dime when I first did it. Get a loan like most people and make sure you have a job, then get yourself some hair !@

----------


## gillenator

It is true that most HT patients are not celebrities but are in fact every day people like you and me.

I would be very careful when considering borrowing money for a procedure.

----------


## sms8668

What do u mean "be very careful"  borrowing money for a procedure ?????...waht do you men?

----------


## andycanon

Look at that picture from "21 Aug 2009" the close up, you can see that the sun is actually showing were his light spots are and they go back to the location were it was obvious back in 1999!! his hair hag gotten cleaner and stronger but he did not have any procedure guys!

I dont know if the stuff he uses if only from that clinic in LA, but it cost a 170 for the starter pack then 250 for a other few month by month costs.. 

But i think he just managed to find or use something that keeps the DHT and all that crap accumulating on his roots and his gair got thicker and stronger but if you look carefully and i have great attention to detail, you can see in photo's even if his hair is thicker, he covers it and in some other photo's you can clearly see that there is a dip were he has less hair.

But also he Runs every day, always active eats well etc..

----------


## andycanon

oh also a other person to look out for is the King of Queen Star his hair if to thick, and it was quite thin back then!

----------


## andycanon

FOUND A REALLY GOOD ONE!!

see what i mean guys?? the sports are there he just does something or has something a style or what ever to hide what he is lacking!

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_KlRl6pgDdd...cconaughey.jpg

----------


## sms8668

You are delusional. He has had atleast 2 transplants. Have you had one. I have had a few and no drug, clinic, etc will make your hair that thick. His hairline hase moved and is thickened all around. Your attention to detail is excellent. Just get the procedure and forget about starter packs !!

----------


## andycanon

Dis you even look at the pictures? If you have a good eye you can clearly see his hair line is not good at all.
He does seems to know how to style his hair and use hair make up.
I come from a media background and I have seen what people can do to hide it. 
In the picture above you can clearly see were he is missing hair! 
I'm not convincing you with words just look at the pictures they say it all specially when then light shines throughout!

----------

